# GarageBand / iPad : exporter en *.mp3*



## Snoé (9 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai créer un morceau avec mon iPad, et je n'arrive pas à le convertir en mp3 pour pouvoir l'envoyer, 
Pour info, je fais: option- partager--morceau, et là il me met que c'est impossible exporter le morceau
Merci d'avance !


----------

